# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Các pro giúp em với !!!

## chautuanpro91

con n7610 của em no k vào đc mạng .
lúc vào được nhưng vào đc 1 tí rồi không vào được nữa.
em đã thử format lại máy nhưng vẫn không được.
nhờ các pro giúp hộ em.
thanks.

----------


## sebweb

hix, chưa gì hết mà bạn lại format máy rồi. 
trước đó, bạn có cài thêm phần mềm gì vào không?
bạn nói lúc vào được, lúc không được thì có thể là do chất lượng sóng ở chỗ bạn không tốt sao!?

----------


## sebweb

> hix, chưa gì hết mà bạn lại format máy rồi. 
> trước đó, bạn có cài thêm phần mềm gì vào không?
> bạn nói lúc vào được, lúc không được thì có thể là do chất lượng sóng ở chỗ bạn không tốt sao!?


*máy khác vẫn vào bình thường anh à, em nghỉ là do máy, trước đó k cái gì thêm.*

----------


## sebweb

neu ban xai mobi thi co the bi tu luc 8h tro di, mang nhieu khi vo hoi bi kho

----------

